# beef back ribs



## JohnnyReb (Jan 19, 2006)

2-2-1 or not?


help me.. help me :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 19, 2006)

I've never done beef ribs, but from what I hear they tend to be fattier than pork ribs, I don't know if 2-2-1 is going to be enough time. I would probably staty with 3-2-1, check them after 3 and make whatever adjustments you deem necessary.

Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Bruce is steering you right, needs more time.
Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 20, 2006)

I agree with Bruce and Jim.  I cook beef ribs as I would spares, 4-1-1.  Beef ribs are fantastic, but most of the time not very meaty.  Look for beef ribs that you cannot see the bone through the meat, those are called shiners.  Ask your butcher to cut them for you if you can!  Here's a couple pic's of beef and pork spares I did and cooked them exactly the same. 

http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img07105ky.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img07127jw.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img07154di.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img07189jd.jpg


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jan 20, 2006)

but i have the back ribs, wont they take less time than the full rack ?


----------



## kickassbbq (Jan 20, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks WolfMan,
Now I know what I am going to put on the smoker along with the side of Salmon.  Those beef ribs look GREAT!!!!!
Smoke On!!!
ed


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 20, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> but i have the back ribs, wont they take less time than the full rack ?



I think what you have are "short ribs" that are separated correct?  If so they are basically the same thing, just smaller and individual versus the whole connected rack.  Plan on about the same cooking time, it's still the same meat that needs to be cooked long and slow to break down the fat and connective tissue.  What I've done with short ribs is once they're done in the smoke, put them in a foil pan with a little liquid of your choice and cover the pan with foil.  That way they have something to braise in.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2006)

Beef ribs are so good, but so hard to find good ones...butchers pretty much cut all the meat off for steaks, leaving the shiners.  If you can find
some meaty ones, jump on em....and yes, they'll take a little longer than
pork spares.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jan 20, 2006)

no its a rack like pork baby backs

the package says beef back ribs


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 20, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> no its a rack like pork baby backs
> 
> the package says beef back ribs



I dunno then, sounds like what they are then is a "rack" of short ribs.  Most of the time they are separated individually.  Cook them until you think they are done, then do the "tear test".  If they tear, they're done.  If not, they need to cook longer.


----------



## oompappy (Jan 20, 2006)

I did beef back ribs a couple times last spring. They usually have them at Walmart. They look like a extra large rack of pork baby backs. Cook them like you would do pork spares allowing some time to render the extra fat. If you use a rib rack in your pit aim the exposed ends of the bones downward allowing the fat to drain out following the bone, it seemed to help. For pork ribs I point the bones up while they are in the rack to help keep them juicey.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 20, 2006)

I made those this past Sunday. Both those racks together cost 6 bucks. Very meaty with Santa Maria style seasoning and I think they were on for about 4 hours. Next time I will lower the temp and do them for the 6 hours. I didn't turn or baste them...just left them as is.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice looking racks there Helen!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 20, 2006)

Helen...  that's like 15 ribs on there ...and they cost only $6 for all of em ?? geeezzz... 40 cents a piece furpetessake.. bout the same cost as chicken wings in a restuarant up here ...damn ... I miss California 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2006)

I've always said Helen had a nice rack.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 20, 2006)

:!:  =D>  #-o  [-o<  :-k  :happyd:  :winkie:  :nerd:  :shy:  :faint:  :wwnn:


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jan 20, 2006)

cappy 


 U so CraZy!!!!!

 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## kickassbbq (Jan 21, 2006)

*Rack 'Em Up*

I hope mine come out like that today!!!!!
Good looking ribs.
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ed


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2006)

Beef ribs _are_ cut from the rib roast.  They are the equivalent of baby back / loin back pork ribs.

'Short' ribs are usually the last 4" cut off the ribs before the rib roasts are cut.

_Prime_ Rib Roast used to have to be _Prime_ beef.  In my mind, it still has to be.  Unfortunately, most restaurants and even butchers currently think otherwise.


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Beef ribs _are_ cut from the rib roast.  They are the equivalent of baby back / loin back pork ribs.
> 
> 'Short' ribs are usually the last 4" cut off the ribs before the rib roasts are cut.
> 
> _Prime_ Rib Roast used to have to be _Prime_ beef.  In my mind, it still has to be.  Unfortunately, most restaurants and even butchers currently think otherwise.



I'm not sure the butchers are the ones who keep the prime vocab.  Most of the guys I used cut meat with call them Standing Ribs w/ bone in, and Rib Roasts when they are boneless.  Restaurants are a different story.  Anything to sell the product.  

FYI when you go to buy beef ribs next time ask the butcher for the whole beef plate.  That's the section that they cut short ribs from these days.  They are more expensive but if your going out you might as well go all out.

 Good Q!

Jack


----------

